

Mozilla Janus is improving the mobile web experience - niutech
https://air.mozilla.org/better-faster-lighter-improving-the-mobile-web-experience-with-the-janus-proxy/

======
niutech
Here is a comparison of Chrome Compression Proxy, Janus Proxy and Opera
Turbo/Off-road: [http://browsingthenet.blogspot.com/2014/09/chrome-data-
compr...](http://browsingthenet.blogspot.com/2014/09/chrome-data-compression-
proxy-vs-mozilla-janus-vs-opera-turbo.html)

~~~
walterbell
Were these mobile web tests done on on a mobile network?

Edit: the article uses a baseline of "5 Mb/s direct connection", without
specifying if that is WiFi or 4G.

~~~
paradoxofcourt
Scrooge tried holding a copy of Edward Tufte's website in front of some
zombies:
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/)

LOOK!

Not a thing. They ran neither slower nor faster on the treadmills he'd set up
for them.

